# persona a modo



## Boursicoton

Bonsoir,
Comment peut-on traduire l'expression "persona a moda" dans la phrase suivante, par exemple:
"...Peccato,però, quel giovanotto pare robusto e in ottima salute. Ditegli che l'equipaggio è al completo. Anzi, dato che mi sembra *una persona a moda*, lo farò io personalmente..;"
je pensais à une personne digne Mais je présume qu'il n'y a pas de rapport avec la mode! 
Qui peut m'aider?
Ciao


----------



## Spiritoso78

Buona sera Bours,

credo che che ci sia un piccolo errore, a mio avviso: dovrebbe essere *una persona* *a modo*, ossia educata e perbene. L'unica parola che mi viene in mente a *moda *è_alla moda_, ma qui non avrebbe senso.

Ciao!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Spiritoso78 said:


> Buona sera Bours,
> 
> credo che che ci sia un piccolo errore, a mio avviso: dovrebbe essere *una persona* *a modo*, ossia educata e perbene. L'unica parola che mi viene in mente a *moda *è_alla moda_, ma qui non avrebbe senso.
> 
> Ciao!


Sicuramente è "a modo".


----------



## matoupaschat

Après Spiritoso et Paulfromitaly, il reste seulement à ajouter que la seule traduction que donne mon Boch-Zanichelli est "comme il faut" (une personne --, quelqu'un de --). Et je pense que c'est le mieux.


----------



## Pernie

Io direi "quelqu'un de bien". Potrebbe andare?


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Pernie e benvenut@ in WRF ,


Pernie said:


> Io direi "quelqu'un de bien". Potrebbe andare?


Già! È un po' più moderno.


----------



## Boursicoton

Je suis d'accord avec la proposition " quelqu'un de bien". Et désolé pour l'erreur : il s'agissait bien de modo et non moda
Merci


----------

